# Indoor Bunnies?



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
About a year ago i was given a lovely dwarf lop eared bunny.
She has always been outside in a hutch and run.
I think she is very lonely and have decided to bring her in the house.
She loves the fuss and attention.
Any tips on litter training bunnies?
Any advice at all please?
love
Prue.x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Oooh so glad you posted!!
Now in Spain but when in UK had 2 house bunnies. One very well trained housetrained bunny, Potroast (male) and one who had been so badly treated by humans before was never quite right, bless her, Cinnamon.

We actually made them a special litter tray that had a section for us to place their food bowls and water bowl and then the main section had paper based cat litter for them to poop into. Rabbits like to eat and poop at the same time so giving them a space to do this was ideal and worked really well.

Then we just had to claen out box regularly as you would with a cat.

Bunnies also like wires, we had one that especially liked telephone wires and we wondered why we kept loosing connection and had to keep replacing the phone!!!

Careful with their claws as you need to give them plenty to "play" "scratch" etc otherwise you will find you will lose carpets to scrabbling claws!

Hope this helps. So miss having house bunnies, Spanish seem to eat rather than pet them!! Was heartbroken when I had to get Potroast put down due to old age just before we came here. He was already blind in one eye and was loosing the sight in the other plus was loosing weight rapidly.

Be really careful re: uterine cancer as this is a big killer in female rabbits and is worth getting your bunny neuteured just to avoid this.

I could keep on but won´t bore you!!!

Give your bunny a cuddle for me!!

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Ruth, 
How are you?
I've seen your posts over the years.
You always help people.
Loved reading your post about your bunnies. 
You didn't bore me one bit.
Well DH and i went to a big pet place over the weekend and bought a proper indoor rabbit cgae.
Its bloomin huge!
Its got a nesting/burrowing hole for a bed and a feeding area and then a general pooping area.
Its perfect for my bunny.
She likes it too.
I knew about the dreaded cancer in female bunnies.
I will try to get my bunny booked in again before xmas.
Had her booked in for neutering before but the vets cancelled it due to lack of staff.
I'm watching my bunny like a hawk when she is near the wires.
When i'm at work or when i go to bed i put her in her cage but then when i'm home she has full run of the lounge.
She seems so much happier indoors.
Sorry its me boring you Ruth.
Anyway take care and hopefully chat again.
love
Prue.xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Saw some very cute bunnies at the local garden centre and had to tear myself away!!
Over 2 years without a bunny!! Boris the hamster is just not the same. Do you have a picture of your bunny, would love to see!!
We looked at indoor cages but Potroast our first houserabbit was so settled as soon as he came in, we left him to it!! Very affectionate when he first came in, couldn´t sit down without a bunny appearing on my lap so had to have him "done" and that calmed him down!!
Do tell me any cute stories you have about your bunny.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ruth, 
I haven't forgotten you.
Just having a mad busy week.
My friend lost her little girl and my sister was burgaled and her DH attacked in the process!
Will post properly later.
Take care
love
Prue.x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

I used to have an indoor bunny too.  He was lovely and used to hide under the sofa just waiting for us to put a biscuit packet on the floor when he'd dart out and make off with the whole packet.  In general he ws very good with his litter area (we used  paper).

But be careful - it sn't just wires they're partial too - I lost plants, paperwork and my calculator is still missing  few of it's buttons!

Daisy


----------

